# Loosing the get up and go feeling



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Not been to the gym for the last 3-4 weeks due to injuring my left knee, then my right ankle and then had a cold.

Knee and ankle are recovering well and cold has now gone, but since then I've lost my get up and go to being training (upper body only till knee and ankle are fully healed).

Any tips or advice?


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Man Up. Harsh but true..... 

Going to be one of those pick yourself up and just get on with it things imo.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

You need to get that first session out of the way.

You'll then wake up in serious pain the next day and tell yourself you're never leaving it that long not training again.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Will101 said:


> Man Up. Harsh but true.....
> 
> Going to be one of those pick yourself up and just get on with it things imo.


Fair play.

Just bought some of these. Anyone else had any experiance?

View attachment 161719


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

yes, after one workout you will be back in. also, if you use aas, drostanolone is highly motivating.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> yes, after one workout you will be back in. also, if you use aas, drostanolone is highly motivating.


Fingers crossed.

Not on aas yet, want to concive my first child first so not even trying it yet. Researching yes, quite a lot actually, but not yet.

On a late shift tomorrow so I'll drag myself up to gym in the morning. The drive there will be enough to get my heart racing lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There's people who say they can only train when feeling good, or after a pre workout drink, or whilst on aas, or whilst listening to certain music, or with a training partner or...and so on.

Whilst there is a place for one or more of these motivations, the need for any one of them is a dependency and therefore a weakness. The bottom line is that you have to need to train. The best motivation comes from within.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

that's true but when you have certain health issues or something, some things can help. just in case you were referring to my masteron comment.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

i lost my get up and go feeling 20 years ago so will be watching this thread with interest :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Neuroscience said:


> that's true but when you have certain health issues or something, some things can help. just in case you were referring to my masteron comment.


Not sure who you're talking to here - try using the reply with quote feature - but if it was me then, no, I haven't read your comment.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Not sure who you're talking to here - try using the reply with quote feature - but if it was me then, no, I haven't read your comment.


yes i was replying to you as i said masteron increase motivation. it is not so much about not having motivation but it reduces fatigue for me so it is good to have as a base as i have problems with fatigue due to a health issue. i just wasn't sure if you meant me or the OP, but now i understood you meant him.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Neuroscience said:


> yes i was replying to you as i said masteron increase motivation. it is not so much about not having motivation but it reduces fatigue for me so it is good to have as a base as i have problems with fatigue due to a health issue. i just wasn't sure if you meant me or the OP, but now i understood you meant him.


Yes mate. I was replying to the OP.

Lots of things enhance motivation. The point I make is that for every additional thing you need to motivate yourself, you also have created an additional thing to detract from your workout by it's absence.

If a PWO. mast, training partner, music or whatever add to the success of your workout, then their absence, for whatever reason, will reduce the effectiveness of your session. The fewer crutches we rely on the better off we will be imo...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Watch this






and if that fails

watch this


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Neuroscience said:


> yes i was replying to you as i said masteron increase motivation. it is not so much about not having motivation but it reduces fatigue for me so it is good to have as a base as i have problems with fatigue due to a health issue. i just wasn't sure if you meant me or the OP, but now i understood you meant him.


Out of curiosity, what is the fatigue issue you suffer from? You clearly know about your stims. Something I'm interested in myself


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. I was replying to the OP.
> 
> Lots of things enhance motivation. The point I make is that for every additional thing you need to motivate yourself, you also have created an additional thing to detract from your workout by it's absence.
> 
> If a PWO. mast, training partner, music or whatever add to the success of your workout, then their absence, for whatever reason, will reduce the effectiveness of your session. The fewer crutches we rely on the better off we will be imo...


yes you are completely right and it can be applied to many things in life. i was saying in some cases, where there is a certain limitation, some things are definitely justified, especially when health comes into the picture.

for me i need some norepinephrine simply because my body produces too little and i like using a bunch of suppements, because they work for me, as i have tried and tested tons of stuff over time. it is true it creates a certain dependance, but as long as it is not harmful i think it could be worse. still aggreing with you anyhow.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

Skinny Guy said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the fatigue issue you suffer from? You clearly know about your stims. Something I'm interested in myself


oh it is just one symptom of a neuroimmunological illness. the symptoms change in severity from time to time. the fatigue is not so bad with the medication now but before i needed insanely strong stims. now i am good with just a little and especially some mitochondrial nutrients and non-stim performance enhancers.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Neuroscience said:


> oh it is just one symptom of a neuroimmunological illness. the symptoms change in severity from time to time. the fatigue is not so bad with the medication now but before i needed insanely strong stims. now i am good with just a little and especially some mitochondrial nutrients and non-stim performance enhancers.


Since having a kidney transplant I too suffer from fatigue. I am currently taking modafinil but finding the effect somewhat unpredictable. Would be keen to know what meds you are prescribed to combat the fatigue


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

well i use venafaxine but it doesn't really do much, i only notice it when i stop. masteron helps a bit. the best thing i ever tried was kratom. for 3 months everything was fine. then it stopped working. funnily i also have severe pain issues from time to time so i get opioids and those actually give me the mso energy and clarity of mind of all my meds.

i also use a bunch of supps but i am not sure if they do anything for subjective daytime feeling. they are more noticeable in the gym i find.

look into mitochondrial energy optimizer and ubiquinol anyways, i use those right now and they might help you. do you know what causes the fatigue with the missing kidney? i mean what is lacking or going wrong in the body that causes this feeling, do the doctors not know?

modafinil is just a bandaid, it doesn't give you energy it just pretends that you have energy. one could say the same about opioids but as i am quite sur to have endorphin deficiency this simply corrects an already present issue.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd lost nearly all motivation the past month, personal issues and illness being the main causes. I went last night for the first time in a while and first exercise I was weak as ****. Put the dumbbells down after the first set, sat there with my head down and thought "This isn't me. I'm usually stronger than this, I can't believe I've let myself slip this much". Was getting angry at myself and then the thoughts got deeper, "If I'd stuck at it 100% from the start, imagine what I'd look like now" etc.. Really ****ed me off but at the same time made me more motivated to really start treating it as a lifestyle instead of a hobby. I think the way that you overcome the 'can't be ****d' feelings and downers define you as either an average gym rat or a bodybuilder.

Probably an irrelevant rant in this case, but long story short, decide what you actually want to achieve, have a plan and stick to it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Some really great posts on this thread.

@r33-tom don't let it set you back too much; it's still early days and whilst you've needed recovery from your injury etc, you would've had more benefit from taking that time out. Besides, a few weeks is nothing. It could be worse and just think that within a couple weeks time you'll be back on a roll again.

Best motivation I find is having a training partner. I used to hate the idea back in the day; I always wanted to train by myself to stay focused and get on with my work without distraction but one day I clicked with someone else at the gym and we train together every day, inseparably; always in the zone and no chat nonsense etc... I find that motivates me insanely.

It's almost like having some competition and accountability rolled into one (not that I can truthfully compete against him because he's twice my strength and size haha) but you know that concept...

If you're able to recruit someone with the same training style, it could be a great way to give you that drive from a different source outside of your own psyche.

Otherwise... you just have to suck it up and GO. Plan your schedule and program etc.. so you know exactly what you'll be doing and no excuses to bunk. Once you get in, the energy will help to get you going. The rest will follow when you get back to your routine.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

MF88 said:


> I'd lost nearly all motivation the past month, personal issues and illness being the main causes. I went last night for the first time in a while and first exercise I was weak as ****. Put the dumbbells down after the first set, sat there with my head down and thought "This isn't me. I'm usually stronger than this, I can't believe I've let myself slip this much". Was getting angry at myself and then the thoughts got deeper, "If I'd stuck at it 100% from the start, imagine what I'd look like now" etc.. Really ****ed me off but at the same time made me more motivated to really start treating it as a lifestyle instead of a hobby. I think the way that you overcome the 'can't be ****d' feelings and downers define you as either an average gym rat or a bodybuilder.
> 
> Probably an irrelevant rant in this case, but long story short, decide what you actually want to achieve, have a plan and stick to it.


My current target is to look good for the wedding and the honeymoon. Build some more muscle but drop the fat. After that it's just building more muscle, take it from there.



kristina said:


> Some really great posts on this thread.
> 
> @r33-tom don't let it set you back too much; it's still early days and whilst you've needed recovery from your injury etc, you would've had more benefit from taking that time out. Besides, a few weeks is nothing. It could be worse and just think that within a couple weeks time you'll be back on a roll again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that post 

Basically I need to man up, pull my finger out and actually do something about it.

Sadly I'm not able to get anyone else to go with me as I do prefer to do things on my own. Not having a friend to go with means I won't be able to let them down if I'm unable to go. My shifts at work change on a weekly basis so I just do things on my own. Happier that way. 

As I said, just need to pull my finger out and stop being a girl.

Sorted lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

View attachment 161782


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Big ape said:


> View attachment 161782


I guess for that, I'll have to spend more time on here, looking at more progress threads, looking at shape, size, no ****, and keep telling myself I want that! Do something about it and achieve the goal I have set myself.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Best motivation is that fat ungly old bugger in the mirror where I usedto be


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Watch American beauty


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> oh it is just one symptom of a neuroimmunological illness. the symptoms change in severity from time to time. the fatigue is not so bad with the medication now but before i needed insanely strong stims. now i am good with just a little and especially some mitochondrial nutrients and non-stim performance enhancers.


Didn't know you had a illness mate, you've never mentioned it in every post you've ever made.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

r33-tom said:


> Fair play.
> 
> Just bought some of these. Anyone else had any experiance?
> 
> View attachment 161719


They come in injectable form as well. "Trenbolone" I believe is the trade name.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Didn't know you had a illness mate, you've never mentioned it in every post you've ever made.


Maybe if he stopped relying on stim heavy pre workouts he wouldn't be so fatigued lol


----------

